# DID anyone get this one on e bay today



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 15, 2017)

sold for $ 955 on e bay + 150 shipping


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 15, 2017)

Ooh, red and black with a train light, that's my ideal Monark right there.


----------



## catfish (Jul 15, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## Saving Tempest (Jul 15, 2017)

Golly! I wasn't thinking of trains, I got a *hoarse* from yelling and cheering at the concert last night!


----------



## rusty.kirkpatrick (Jul 15, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> sold for $ 955 on e bay + 150 shipping  View attachment 645144 View attachment 645142[/QUOTE
> Wish I owned it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> sold for $ 955 on e bay + 150 shipping  View attachment 645144 View attachment 645142



I figured you would grab that one.  If I collected post war bikes I would of went for it.  He just listed the white matching one and also has a girls on there too

http://www.ebay.com/itm/vintage-195...xe-26-men-s-balloon-tire-bicycle/302385237022


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-195...758816?hash=item51fb9d9260:g:k4EAAOSwmFNZaK~K


----------



## Kstone (Jul 16, 2017)

That girls bike he's got....
I fudgeing love those green girls bikes. Sweet Jesus.


----------



## gymmanager (Jul 16, 2017)

Anyone know if this seller is a CABE member?


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 16, 2017)

gymmanager said:


> Anyone know if this seller is a CABE member?



I don't think so but Bob is good with answering messages on eBay and Facebook.


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 16, 2017)

Kstone said:


> That girls bike he's got....
> I !^@#ing love those green girls bikes. Sweet Jesus.
> View attachment 645348



go for it kstone  I already have 3 of theme that,s a good deal and pretty clean


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 16, 2017)

Cool Bike and Snydey always has killers stuff...

Shallow fendered SupeDeluxes just don't do it for deep.

go deep or nuthin'


----------

